# FR: alarmmelders



## Inèss2336

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je voudrais savoir si  indicateurs d’alarmes est une bonne traduction pour alarmmelders.
 
Je vous remercie pour votre aide
 
Cordialment
 
Inèss


----------



## George French

Inèss2336, waarom denkt U dat alarmmelders *geen* goed vertaling van indicateurs d’alarmes is?

GF..


----------



## Johannes

_waarom denkt U dat alarmmelders geen goed*e* vertaling van indicateurs d’alarmes is?

_Het is een goede vertaling , Inéss


----------



## George French

Johannes said:


> _goed*e*_




Dank je wel... 

GF..


----------



## Inèss2336

neen ik vraag naar de franse vertaling 
alarmmelders is ok

Wat denkt u van mijn franse vertaling?


----------



## Inèss2336

oei, ik ben vergeten danku te zeggen voor uw hulp

Ik hoop dat u me nu verder kunt helpen

MVG

Inèss


----------



## Johannes

als een brandmelder een détecteur d'incendie is 
dan is een alarmmelder misschien een détecteur d'alarmes ?


----------



## Inèss2336

Ah oui ça semble déjà beaucoup mieux que ma traduction

Merci beaucoup


----------

